# 3 car seats, which car?



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure this is where to post but considering a big factor is car seat related...

We currently have a 3yo (alpha omega) and a 10mo (marathon) and are thinking about TTC a third child in the next 1-2 years. We also need a new vehicle (well, new to us anyway) since we have basically maxed out our current vehicle (a 2000 Kia Sportage). We live in an extremely hilly, heavy snow/ice region so 4 wheel drive is a must. We're pretty rural too so good gas milage is also crucial (nothing is closer than 5 miles so walking/biking isn't an option for now, and we're talking seasonal dirt roads here). And DH is very mini-van resistant so...ummm... no minivan style vehicles.

Any ideas for a vehicle that would hold 3 car seats (plus two adults and related "stuff"), has 4 wheel drive and decent milage, and isn't a minivan?

Thanks!


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm not sure what your budget is but I would look into Volvo station wagons. Avoid the 1999-2004 models because there are no safety ratings.

I have a 1996 Volvo 850 and I know I could fit 3 car seats in the back if I wanted to.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
I'm not sure what your budget is but I would look into Volvo station wagons. Avoid the 1999-2004 models because there are no safety ratings.

I have a 1996 Volvo 850 and I know I could fit 3 car seats in the back if I wanted to.

Have you tried? A volvo would definitely not be my first choice for three across.

OP, are you looking for something with a wide second row, or a third-row vehicle that is not a mini?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Either would be fine I think... as long as it can hold three seats, two adults, 4 wheel drive, decent mileage. We'd be keeping the Sportage as a secondary vehicle (mostly for DH's commute and camping needs), this "new" vehicle would be our primary "kiddo car".

There are a lot of older volvos in our area... it's a very popular choice...but it didn't look like three seats would fit safely? Someone suggested the Matrix, but we haven't visited the dealer yet.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

ThreeBeans,

I was just trying to offer a suggestion given the OP's parameters. I have not personally put 3 across in my wagon but my friend who has a Volvo V70 (extremely similar to the 850) has 3 across in hers just fine. The XC70 I think has the same body as a V70 but is 4 wheel drive.

Just offering a suggestion given that she wants 4 Wheel Drive but also good mileage, that kind of knocks out a lot of SUV choices and her husband doesn't want a van so









But you get to see a lot more cars in a day then I do, so I'm sure you could better guide the OP, I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you read a tone of snark in my voice that wasn't there, Jenna









I was asking, "have you tried" because I wanted to know what the magical combination was


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

OP, for an SUV style, you can't get better than a Saturn Vue for three car seats across!


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL, ThreeBeans, its all good! I think my post might have sounded snarky too but I really did not mean for it too, I was being serious, you see car seats in cars all day so I feel confident you know better then I do!









I believe my friend has her 4 y/o daughter and neice in Safety First Apex 65's on the outbound seats and her 1 1/2 y/o DD RF in the middle in a either a Marathon or Roundabout, pretty sure its a Marathon though.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I also have to chime in and say DH's best friend had a Saturn Vue and it was a POC and they didn't even have any kids beating it up daily, lol! But I don't know anything about the newer models.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

What year was it, do you know? I installed a 3 across in a Vue recently and I seriously debated distracting mom long enough that I could steal the car and take it home with me


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know but I think early 2000's, like 2001-2004, somewhere in there.

I think mechanically it was fine but the interior just seemed to fall apart of them, just cheaply made.

But you know, things can change!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

If you're willing to get a full size SUV a Honda Pilot or Acura MDX is a good option for three in a row, plus you get the third row, which has come in very handy for me. I get an average of 18 mpg for my every day driving which is city and highway. The lowest I've ever gotten is 14 and that's when I've been stuck in horrid traffic not moving. For strictly highway I usually get 21mpg. The AWD is awesome, I like not having to engage a 4WD system.


----------



## heatherdeg (Dec 30, 2003)

Someone at my son's school has a Jeep Liberty with 3 in the back seat. Two forward facing, though and one infant carrier.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Great ideas... thanks! I'll run them by DH and see what we can find second hand.

Our roads are very much NOT highway (seasonal dirt roads in some cases, maintained gravel in others, funky curvy hilly ny finger lakes region) and we'd probably use this vehicle 3-4 times a week getting into town and back. The drive takes 20 minutes in good weather, more than an hour in poor weather. And the snow starts in October and goes till April (we had snow last week) so when you add the weather to the roads the 4 wheel drive is a must.

There are a lot of volvos around here, my parents have had Saturns for years so I'm familair with those as well, not so sure about full size SUVs but I'll see what we can find. Our budget is limited to second hand/used but hopefully certified vehicles.

Thanks again! (and please keep the ideas coming)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Volvos really do have very roomy back seats. I can fit 2 carseats and an adult in my MIL's quite comfortably. In my Subaru I can fit two carseats and half of an adult.







So there is a big difference.

I dunno if it comes in AWD, but the Toyota Hilander is quite roomy in back too, and I think some come with a third row. You can also get it as a hybrid now, but probably only new, unfortunately.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Have you tried? A volvo would definitely not be my first choice for three across.


A Volvo wouldn't be my first choice for three across either. I used to own a 97 850 wagon and it wasn't easy to fit three seats in the back. The center seat position, between the seat belt is very narrow.

Quote:

I believe my friend has her 4 y/o daughter and neice in Safety First Apex 65's on the outbound seats and her 1 1/2 y/o DD RF in the middle in a either a Marathon or Roundabout, pretty sure its a Marathon though.
A RF Marathon/Boulevard or Roundabout will fit RF in the center position, but not much else.

ETA: I now drive an 07 Pacifica AWD, as a 6 seater, it is a breeze to fit three seat in. But it has a 4.0l engine so isn't the most economical of cars. I would probably look at the Toyota Highlander or a Honda Pilot, both are 7 seaters.


----------



## joensally (Jun 19, 2006)

We have a 2004 Saturn Vue, and it can definitely fit 3 across. As for inside finishing - some are awful, ours is great. It's not pretty, but it's a great car. I told the dealer that when ours came in, if it was cheaply finished similar to the one we'd seen at another dealership, he'd have to order another for us.

We have no AWD - 5 speed, 4 cylinder. Similar fuel economy to most sedans, with LOTS of room in the back. It's 5 star safety all-round. The only complaint I have is that there's no rear head rest in the middle.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you planning on extended harnessing your older child? If so, you'll need a bigger seat, as well. We have the britax regent, which is huge, but I think the graco nautilus is a bit narrower. Anyway, I think your best bet is a minivan. Is there a particular reason you don't want one? You'll get better gas mileage in a van than a 3 row SUV, and I can't see fitting 3 across without buying new seats (sunshine kids radian)


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, there are two "problems" with a minivan for our family... DH simply hates them. Beyond reason, he hates them.









And I was a first responder to an accident involving two minivans. Without details there were several children and a pregnant woman involved and ever since having my own children I have anxiety attacks related to minivans. I do know the crash test and safety data but, like anything, the numbers don't mean as much (viscerally) as personal experience. I "see" my children in those vans and... we're not getting one, even if dh (who is the one earning the money to buy the vehicle) could get over his total aversion to the model.

Hopefully we'll be test driving some vehicles this weekend and arranging for a "one week trial" for any that seem really good (dealer lets you "rent" the car for a week to see how it suits your actual life).

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## bayberry*moon (Oct 3, 2005)

I drive a volvo right now and it really does have a roomy backseat. I haven't tried to fit 3 car seats across though but they are great cars.

Have you looked at any CUVs? They still have the room of a minivan and SUV but a lot of them get better gas mileage. I really like the dodge journey. It's AWD, has storage in the floor and child booster seats. And it has a 3rd row that can fold down for lots of cargo space. If I needed a new car it would be on my list!


----------

